
Report reveals that South African retail spending grew by 3,8% during December - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/02/09/south-african-retail-spending-grew-3-8-percent-this-festive-season/
======
tomtompl
Just out of curiosity because all I know about Sout Africa is a massive racism
happening there.

Does this information has any global meaning? Is there any context in which
this news is globally meaningful? I might be missing something so I rather ask
than simply ignore.

Thanks

